# Oil & water in just one spark plug - replace valve cover gasket?



## randywest (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey --- on my rough ideling 1994 Altima there is mucky oily water in the spark end of the 3rd spark plug. The other 3 plugs are dry and clean.

Guess i need to replace the valve cover gasket, but might it be the head gasket? or something else?

Why would it be in just one of the spark plugs?

What should i look for when replacing the gasket?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

randywest said:


> Hey --- on my rough ideling 1994 Altima there is mucky oily water in the spark end of the 3rd spark plug. The other 3 plugs are dry and clean.


If the oil and water residue is on the electrode end of the spark plug then oil and water is getting into the cylinder and fouling the plug.

Replacing the valve gover gasket will not fix that. Most likey it is the head gasket which is leaking near cylinder #3.


----------

